# Muddyfox Cycling Gear



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Jul 2012)

I was planning to head out and get some new shorts. Sports Direct has a big sale on and they're selling a whole bunch of Muddyfox gear. Does anyone know anything about the company, is it any good?

I was looking at:
http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-cycle-shorts-mens-636223
http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-cycling-jacket-mens-635065?colcode=63506547

Any thoughts?


----------



## compo (7 Jul 2012)

I use some of this gear and find it OK. Judging by the number of people seen wearing the tops when out cycling lots of other people use it as well.


----------



## MattHB (7 Jul 2012)

I'm afraid it's all rubbish. You can get better stuff for not much more from places online. Buy it cheap buy it twice.


----------



## Pauluk (7 Jul 2012)

I've got a couple of Muddyfox short sleeve high viz shirts and they are good for the price. I've also got some non padded shorts for cycling in the rain, but I've not worn them yet (most of the rain has been on my return journeys so not had them on).

They are not the greatest quality but ok for the price.

"featuring a breathable mesh lined body ..." This sort of thing annoys me.

I would think that the jacket will, like most others, be boil-in-a-bag and only suitable for quite cool/cold days. If you cycle hard you will sweat and it won't get out. If you don't cycle hard or sweat then it'll be ok to keep a cold wind out.


----------



## Gruff Eddie (7 Jul 2012)

Muddy Fox is a Sports Direct own brand, as is Karrimor, Lonsdale and Dunlop.

Pretty reasonable price, but seems ok.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Jul 2012)

Alright, forget the jacket then. What clothes would you guys recommend? I'm on a pretty tight budget and I was looking for something relatively cheap.


----------



## Mapster5 (7 Jul 2012)

I've got a muddy fox bib suit (or whatever there called) and a long sleeved top that I wear if it's cooler there fine. The padding isn't as thick as on my better quality stuff but that's the price you pay also got some shorts but don't wear them very often cos of issues with the draw string. See a lot of people in the bright coloured tops when I'm out too!


----------



## Pauluk (7 Jul 2012)

jazloc, not sure what you are after and why. You can ride in normal leisure clothes. Polo shirts, rugby shirts, shorts etc.

I like wearing high viz shirts for my commute in traffic so I have more chance of being seen by motorists.

In summer rain, less is more. Shorts that don't feel wet when it pours down so the Muddyfox high viz shirts and shorts are good for this (although I don't know how long the shorts would stand up to the rides).

I'm currently looking for some hi viz, thin long sleeve shirts/jerseys for when the weather gets a bit cooler (cooler than it is now).

I don't want to spend a fortune on cycling clothes especially as you need more than one set if you cycle nearly every day.

So I would say go for the Muddyfox short sleeve shirts for the summer, they are good value for money. Shorts possibly. Jacket, not sure. You can buy better ones, I have a Hi viz Dare-to-B for cooler days and its very good (still boil-in-a-bag though) for £40.


----------



## Psyklon (7 Jul 2012)

I have that jacket and yes, as said it's a boil-in-the-bag! But does the job so no complaints really at that price!


----------



## Peteaud (7 Jul 2012)

The jacket is boil in the bag, but for the money its ok.

Best thing sports direct do are the wicking shirts for running,cheap and work well, i have 4 of them.

Shorts - you dont need them, any comfy shorts or joggers will do.


----------



## redcard (7 Jul 2012)

jazloc, I've got some Aldi cycling shorts I don't wear - think I wore them once, then realise I don't really need the padding.
Also got Sports Direct bib pants I don't wear, like these - http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-cycling-bib-shorts-mens-636224 - but with a bit of green.

I'll give you these and you save your money for a decent pair.

Also, might be worth taking a trip to Aldi or Lidl - they both do cycling gear which is better and sometimes cheaper than Sports Direct. http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/offerdate.htm?offerdate=32410


----------



## Maylian (7 Jul 2012)

I own a couple of muddy fox tops which I do like, nice and breathable and good quality in my opinion. Certainly better than some of the more expensive stuff I own and it does the job well for my daily commute. It dries out well, hugs the body but doesn't make you overheat and personally I think it makes me look pretty hot! I also have a pair of fox bib shorts and attack gloves both of which I like, the gloves especially.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/fox-air-cool-race-jersey-2012/

Are the ones that I have which I really like. But like others say you don't need to spend a fortune to get decent quality items especially if you're just commuting or pottering around on the bike.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Jul 2012)

As soon as I leave to buy the shorts, I get flooded with replies! I got the shorts, they're actually quite good. I'm used to riding in baggy shorts which moved around a lot and were pretty uncomfortable, these ones are tight fitting and are padded - the padding isn't as thick as other shorts but that means it's less like a 'nappy' and more comfortable (in my opinion).


----------



## derrick (7 Jul 2012)

The other half bought some when she first got the road bike, but after a couple of weeks i lent her my endura bibs wich she felt more comfortable in, now she does not wear the muddy fox stuff, she wears castelli and loves them, you pays your money and takes your choice, at the end of the day you get what you pay for.


----------



## Sandra6 (7 Jul 2012)

Do you have a DW gym and shop near you? Their own brand running /cycling stuff is quite good. 
I usually just search through the online stores sale items. I got a fab pair of pearl izumi shorts for £25 which usually sell for more than double that.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jul 2012)

Decathlon are far better and not much more.


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jul 2012)

MattHB said:


> I'm afraid it's all rubbish. You can get better stuff for not much more from places online. Buy it cheap buy it twice.


 
I don't agree with this. I have 2 SS jerseys and 1 LS jersey. All have been excellent and I think the quality of the stitching and zips is at least as good as some of the more expensive jerseys I have. It's a bit garish, in terms of colour but it is fine for commuting, Total bargains, imho.


----------



## compo (7 Jul 2012)

I have some Muddy Fox tops and some older Karrimoor ones. They have washed well and worn well. Even if I _could_ afford to pay £50 to carry someones advertising around on a posh top I don't think I would. Also mainstream manufacturers don't want the business of larger men so don't cater for us.


----------



## Mapster5 (7 Jul 2012)

The road shoes are meant to be ok for the money not tried any but know someone who has and says they are good


----------



## Kiwiavenger (7 Jul 2012)

I find the muddyfox bib shorts very comfy, just a little short lol. The stitching came away on the right leg elastic and it's a bit tight now after re stitching it but still is good for the money. Lasted me 1500 miles so far 

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MattHB (7 Jul 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I don't agree with this. I have 2 SS jerseys and 1 LS jersey. All have been excellent and I think the quality of the stitching and zips is at least as good as some of the more expensive jerseys I have. It's a bit garish, in terms of colour but it is fine for commuting, Total bargains, imho.



I'm mainly referring to shorts and shoes. Just aweful. The shorts put me in a GP surgery once with serious issues down south


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jul 2012)

Fair do's  I'll be sure to steer well clear of the shorts!


----------



## steveoo (7 Jul 2012)

This stuffs not that bad,Its alright when you are new to cycling and cannot afford much.The waterproof jackets ARE waterproof unfortunatly you still get soaked when you sweat.
I kitted all the family out with stuff from lidel some years back when we started out and i've just upgraded my gear as and when i can afford to.


----------



## Berties (7 Jul 2012)

I have a pair of muddy fox shorts that are un padded so when its ,pouring down and i know the only way is wet,i just throw them in the tumble drier at work after my commute with my cheap t shirt and socks,and buff and if they shrink it will make them tighter and I aint lost much,my racing shorts you can not tumble dry,so the cheap stuff has its uses,the tops are not much cop they seem to pull threads


----------



## slippy900 (7 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> I was planning to head out and get some new shorts. Sports Direct has a big sale on and they're selling a whole bunch of Muddyfox gear. Does anyone know anything about the company, is it any good?
> 
> I was looking at:
> http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-cycle-shorts-mens-636223
> ...


 Hey buddy hows it going? I live on the island of Man and rely on internet sites like these but i'll be honest mate i've ordered loads from sports diriect and wasn't really that impressed. you'll understand why the prices are so cheap and if they dont fit it costs you more to return items so i normally keep hold but wont be ordering again, think i'll save a little first and go to a bike shop so i can try it on and check the quality before i buy.... I hope this is any use to you fella.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Decathlon are far better and not much more.


 +1
i went to sports direct and for similar money the decathlon stuff is a lot better quality.I use the basic padded shorts for commuting and they are great for the price, i then use the mid range stuff for longer rides.


----------



## stephen.rooke (8 Jul 2012)

i got muddy fox cycling shoes and when rding today i ripped the bottom out of the shoe. now ive got to buy a new set, will probably get some shimanos


----------



## Powely (10 Jul 2012)

I've bought a MuddyFox jersey (£10) and a Karrimor over the head jacket (£8) and both have been ok for me. The Karrimor actually feels really good quality, at least the material does. For £18 for the two even if I end up using them for back-ups they are worth the money. I have looked at the MuddyFox shoes and they feel/look really cheap and not even worth 'the discounted' price. I'm not going to waste my money on those, think I'll spend more on shoes, not sure which yet though.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Decathlon are far better and not much more.


 
+1


----------



## Wonder Wheels (13 Jul 2012)

I got a pair of the gloves from the Sports Direct sale as my other ones are getting a little tatty. They are very flimsy compared to my older pair so I'll keep using them instead.

I also got the Winter Elite jacket but havent tried it yet because although the weather has been garbage it's still to warm to try it out. I'll necro this thread in four months and let you know (kidding).


----------



## Tony Davies (13 Jul 2012)

Gruff Eddie said:


> Muddy Fox is a Sports Direct own brand, as is Karrimor, Lonsdale and Dunlop.
> 
> Pretty reasonable price, but seems ok.


yeah and they got one out of 4 right ( karrimor)


----------



## Globalti (13 Jul 2012)

Is that the same Muddy Fox that almost became the generic name for a mountain bike?

Those shorts look terrible; no padding either. For value you can't beat Decathlon or dhb from Wiggle.


----------



## compo (13 Jul 2012)

I'm happy in Muddy Fox tops, at least I can get into them. For shorts I prefer Tenn Outdoors ones as they make good shorts in larger sizes.


----------



## Biglad82 (18 Jul 2012)

I have both these and the jacket is one of the best I have ever owned even measuring against a gore tex I used to own for hiking . Used it for the first time last week in a torrent rain and it stood up very well . And the green colour really stood out during the dark spell . As for the shorts I got the full leg trousers and found the padding to be quite comfortable. But have now upgraded on advice from some guys to a better quality pair. Best move I made but sports direct ones made a big difference in my opinion . Mark

Edit . My shorts/ trousers are the padded type. Not unpadded


----------



## Herr-B (2 Aug 2012)

My two-penneth now. I just bought the padded shorts this morning* as I'd split my usual (non-padded) shorts last night whilst throwing my leg over the seat. I've only done my usual 5 mile commute so far but they seemed very much worth the few pennies they cost. I'd been umming and ahhing over the jersey. Still am.


*I tried on two different sizes in the Sports Direct changing rooms - a box next to the tills with a door that goes from knees to shoulders! - with my little girl (nearly four). I pulled up the first pair and my girl looked at the padding and said in a voice only little people can do 'Daddy, is that your tail. . .? Is THAT your tail? Why should I shhhh? Why can't I say tail?'. Yes, lots of people in store giving me a funny look as I came out the room. 

Edit - if you are going for the Muddy Fox stuff then Field & Trek site seems a couple of quid cheaper for each item.


----------



## Cush (2 Aug 2012)

I have the jacket, cheap cheerfull and light and does the job that i need it for.


----------



## oldfatfool (2 Aug 2012)

I use the muddy fox/ karrimor padded shorts on the turbo. Good value for money and comfy enough for sub 2 hours.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (2 Aug 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> I use the muddy fox/ karrimor padded shorts on the turbo. Good value for money and comfy enough for sub 2 hours.


 
I'll be using them for a four hour ride on Saturday.


----------



## oldfatfool (2 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> I'll be using them for a four hour ride on Saturday.


I did use them for a couple of long rides (8 hours+) when I first got them and found the pad starts to rub around the stitching as there is no form/ sculpture to it. Still rate them for value (I think I paid about £8 a pair)


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (2 Aug 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> I did use them for a couple of long rides (8 hours+) when I first got them and found the pad starts to rub around the stitching as there is no form/ sculpture to it. Still rate them for value (I think I paid about £8 a pair)


 
Paid around £9, I think. Is there any good alternatives that'll be better for Saturday?


----------



## oldfatfool (2 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Paid around £9, I think. Is there any good alternatives that'll be better for Saturday?


Not in that price range 

I find dhb to be comfy, spent a lot of time and miles in their padded undercrackers touring, which are reasonably priced if you don't mind wearing a pair of baggies rather than lycra: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-pro-padded-undershorts/ Otherwise you are looking at £40+

Alternatively take some arselard with you and reapply after a couple of hours.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (2 Aug 2012)

Gruff Eddie said:


> Muddy Fox is a Sports Direct own brand, as is Karrimor, Lonsdale and Dunlop.
> 
> Pretty reasonable price, but seems ok.


 
That's not entirely true. Karrimor was a company started just after the second world war, and was bought out by Lonsdale. Lonsdale was a boxing equipment specialist company founded in 1960. Just because Sports Direct now owns the both of them doesn't mean that they are own brand.

Thats like saying Skoda are really Audi's. Karrimor and Lonsdale are still worn by top athletes all over the world because they have a decent reputation.


----------



## darth vadar (3 Aug 2012)

I got some Karrimor walking shoes a few months back from Sports Direct.

I thought "good make, excellent price".

The heels wore away from the inside despite very little use and they let in water. Thet were in the bin inside 3 - 4 months if that.

Never again.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (3 Aug 2012)

I have a pair of unpadded lycra shorts from Decathlon, £6.99 i think i paid, Only used them on an Exercise bike and running on a treadmill, But they seem great, i would definately get the padded pair they sell, £7.99 - Bargain.


----------



## steveoo (3 Aug 2012)

Why does everyone need padded shorts surly you would get a more comfy saddle or your arse gets used to the saddle?


----------



## Andybuzzhunter (15 Mar 2017)

Muddyfox was a British company formed in the 80s and was the first official manufacturer of mountain bikes in the UK used to have a slogan on if it's not a muddyfox it's not a mountain bike back then there were massive in the industry got into trouble in the early 90s and I believe were taken over by an Indian company never been the same since went from a premium mountain bike manufacturer to a budget mountain bike manufacturer I don't believe they are an exclusive brand to Sports Direct. To give you an idea of how good their bikes were I still have my 1990 muddyfox adventurer still going strong with lots of original parts only things that's ever been changed its brakes, brake cables and tires.


----------



## J1888 (15 Mar 2017)

Er...thanks?


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Mar 2017)

Pauluk said:


> j I have a Hi viz Dare-to-B for cooler days and its very good (still boil-in-a-bag though) for £40.



sorry pauluk - if you paid £40 for something that's boil in the bag you've been done. Far better to buy quality stuff in sales - plenty plugged here regularly in the great "found a bargain" thread.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Mar 2017)

Powely said:


> II have looked at the MuddyFox shoes and they feel/look really cheap and not even worth 'the discounted' price. I


Many many of Sports Direct's "original selling price"s are of course total fiction. I'm surprised they can get away with it.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Mar 2017)

Raging Squirrel said:


> That's not entirely true. Karrimor was a company started just after the second world war, and was bought out by Lonsdale. Lonsdale was a boxing equipment specialist company founded in 1960. Just because Sports Direct now owns the both of them doesn't mean that they are own brand.
> 
> Thats like saying Skoda are really Audi's. Karrimor and Lonsdale are still worn by top athletes all over the world because they have a decent reputation.



I didn't know Karrimor was bought by Lonsdale. When? 

>>Karrimor and Lonsdale are still worn by top athletes all over the world because they have a decent reputation.

Surely not true? Stuff branded Karrimor now is not a patch on the stuff that was made for decades in North West england. I bought some stuff from them in their latter "real" days and visited the factory shop. Quality stuff. Very sad that it was trashed.


----------



## freiston (15 Mar 2017)

From what I've seen, Sports Direct acquire trademarks of failing/failed companies with good reputations for their products - then they buy cheap shoddy stuff and have that name put on it - the product and design have little to do with the original company apart from the name. Lonsdale is also part of Sports Direct (as is Slazenger and Dunlop)



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karrimor said:


> "Within 24 hours [of going into receivership], by 9 March 2004, its assets were bought out for £5 million by Lonsdale Sports, part of the Sports Direct group of companies, who broke up the company, sold the outlets (both YHA and Karrimor's own), retaining mainly the rights to the brand name, which was licensed to such events as the long-standing Karrimor International Mountain Marathon (which later became the Original Mountain Marathon), and the company's intellectual property.



There is another Karrimor company - KarrimorSF which operate under a different licence and very much a 'military/tactical' range but they make some decent rucksacks

I was going to answer the OP then I realised that this thread is almost *five years old*


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Mar 2017)

thanks for that. So, as I thought, not bought by Lonsdale when it was anything. Effectively bought by Sports Direct. God Sports Direct makes one feel old/rams home Britain's manufacturing decline - all those names from my childhood reduced to meaningless brands.
Karrimor was I think before bought by some South African outfit branding outfit, which nevertheless used the union jack on its stuff.


----------



## kingrollo (17 Mar 2017)

Ive got some muddy fox padded shorts - I think they are pretty good.
Its worth thinking about what you are doing - if its just a bit of leisure cycling then budget padded shorts are ok. Long days in the saddle and with my hip/hamstring issues I have better shorts for that. I can't afford wall to wall assos etc - so use cheaper kit for shorter rides commuting etc.


----------



## Tanis8472 (17 Mar 2017)

Herr-B said:


> My two-penneth now. I just bought the padded shorts this morning* as I'd split my usual (non-padded) shorts last night whilst throwing my leg over the seat. I've only done my usual 5 mile commute so far but they seemed very much worth the few pennies they cost. I'd been umming and ahhing over the jersey. Still am.
> 
> 
> *I tried on two different sizes in the Sports Direct changing rooms - a box next to the tills with a door that goes from knees to shoulders! - with my little girl (nearly four). I pulled up the first pair and my girl looked at the padding and said in a voice only little people can do 'Daddy, is that your tail. . .? Is THAT your tail? Why should I shhhh? Why can't I say tail?'. Yes, lots of people in store giving me a funny look as I came out the room.
> ...



Remind me not to try on cycling shorts again. Lol

PS, wearing boxers while trying them on is perfectly acceptable


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Mar 2017)

It's okay for utility wear, not the most comfy stuff out there, but I do buy their stuff for winter, as that's when my kit takes the worst battering.


----------



## The Brewer (25 Mar 2017)

I used to like their padded, leather palmed mitts. Think I have a few of their t shirts. I find Decathlon is much better though


----------



## Widge (27 Mar 2017)

I always cringe a little when I read about MuddyFoxes bad rep these days. My much beloved MTB is a MuddyFox and probably one of their last homespun 'designed and engineered in the UK' models from the 1990s'. It has stood the test of time...came with Shimano xtr gearing, a budget fork that still hasn't cr@pped out and I still ride it even though I am of an age when full suss MTBs should be an anathema! They had their own (very successful) race/competition team and could certainly make a bike until the time came when they sold their name to the far east budget box manufacturers, I have...for all that just bought a pair of (primitively)padded shorts bearing the name from SportsDirect. I knew they wouldn't be the real deal and that their pricing ethics are questionable. But they may prove to be adequate....I'll let you know!
MF where the bees-knees in their day!


----------



## Shortandcrisp (28 Mar 2017)

Bought a pair of Muddy fox padded leggings from Sports Direct early last year for 9.95. Turned out to be so good, I went back and bought two more pairs a couple of weeks later.
I'll be using them later this afternoon!


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2017)

I've got Muddy Fox mitts, full-finger gloves and helmet. They're nothing fancy, they just do the job. My only other source of dedicated bike gear locally is a LBS whose clothing selection is at the uber-premium end of the range. (They're good for bike bits, tools and spares though)

The rest of my kit is primarily a mix of Decathlon and TK Maxx.


----------



## montroseloon (30 Mar 2017)

Widge said:


> I always cringe a little when I read about MuddyFoxes bad rep these days. My much beloved MTB is a MuddyFox and probably one of their last homespun 'designed and engineered in the UK' models from the 1990s'. It has stood the test of time...came with Shimano xtr gearing, a budget fork that still hasn't cr@pped out and I still ride it even though I am of an age when full suss MTBs should be an anathema! They had their own (very successful) race/competition team and could certainly make a bike until the time came when they sold their name to the far east budget box manufacturers, I have...for all that just bought a pair of (primitively)padded shorts bearing the name from SportsDirect. I knew they wouldn't be the real deal and that their pricing ethics are questionable. But they may prove to be adequate....I'll let you know!
> MF where the bees-knees in their day!


Back in the day they made some lovely bikes and in some awesome colours too. As I said in another post I had a courier comp in cherry red and I think the groupset was 200LX but I could be wrong


----------

